# History Wanted - Riversdale Sparky Dew (Sparky) - History wanted



## smallgirl (5 November 2010)

My Mum has a Connemara called Riversdale Sparky Dew (Sparks), she is 60 in January of next year and for her birthday I am trying to get his history together for an album with a picture of every owner Sparks has had and any stories about his past.

I was wondering if anyone had heard of him? 

He is black, gelding, 14hh, born in 1989 at the Riversdale Stud, his Dad was Chiltern Curlew and Mum Shipton May Dew.

So far I have been able to contact the stud owner and one 4 of his old owners (he has 9 owners in his passport!).

I need to get hold of the following people who owned him as follows:

1991 - 1993 Lisa Morris - lived in Wrightington, possible connected to Alan Morris Commercials?

1993  1996 - Mandy Deighton - lived in Rawcliffe.

1996 - 1997 - Amelia Jackson-Gray - lived in Harton, Yorkshire and was a member of the Middleton Pony Club and hunted with a hunt around there. Mum called Joanna Jackson Gray.

1997 - 2000 - Jayne Robinson (daughter Rebecca) - lived in Huddersfield, possible an eventer now as the lady she sold Sparks to said that she was about to start eventing when she sold Sparks to her and also he hunted with Rebecca alot.

I am looking to fill the years 1991 - 2000. He hunted alot around the Yorkshire area and seems to have lived most of his life there so if anyone knows any of these people please get in touch, he is well rememberd by his other owners, they were very fond of him which as been great to hear. He has been well schooled as he excelled in Dressage, he now does Western and Le trec and my Mum thinks the world of him, he is with her until the end, he is 21 but still very young at heart.

Please if anyone has heard of him or knows him from around that time or before please get in touch as I would love to be able to give my Mum his complete history.

Fingers crossed someone can help as I have trawled the internet for these people and had no luck.


----------



## cally6008 (3 February 2011)

Hello, just read this and oh wow, fantastic. I hope you're mum loved the album


----------

